

Sketchpad Demo (1963) - notastartup
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB3jQKGrJo0

======
jrbeal
Interesting! Reminds me of when I first hired on with Lockheed in 1980. We
used a system called Computervision for drafting and printed circuit board
design. It used the same basic technology discussed in this video and was
absolutely amazing at the time!

